# Travelling to the States - [Vaccine]



## boeingman (6 mo ago)

Hello,

I am wondering about the covid entry requirement to the states. Currently the US gov requires you to have 2 doses of Pfizer to enter.

I have yet to take any covid vaccines as I am a young and healthy male. However, I would like to visit my wife who is American and due to this entry requirement I feel a bit forced to take the vaccination.

As I had Covid already earlier this year, if I were to go get a vaccine tomorrow, they would stamp it as 1/1, so this is my question, is that good enough for entry, or do I still need to get another shot to enter the country?

Have included a screenshot below with further explanation of the 1/1 dosages in EU.

source: The EU Digital COVID Certificate, vaccinations and travel restrictions

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

*Are you Fully Vaccinated for Air Travel to the United States?*

You are considered fully vaccinated:


2 weeks (14 days) after your dose of an accepted single-dose vaccine
2 weeks (14 days) after your second dose of an accepted 2-dose series
2 weeks (14 days) after you received the full series of an accepted COVID-19 vaccine (not placebo) in a clinical trial
2 weeks (14 days) after you received 2 doses of any “mix-and-match” combination of accepted COVID-19 vaccines administered at least 17 days apart*
Get fully vaccinated as per above. What the EU regards as fully vaccinated is not what the US decides.


----------



## boeingman (6 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> *Are you Fully Vaccinated for Air Travel to the United States?*
> 
> You are considered fully vaccinated:
> 
> ...


Thank you, is the covid certificate checked at point of entry into USA or validated already on the EU side? I have not travelled to the states since mandatory covid vaccine requirement.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Validate by the airline on departure and checked again at entry to US as I understand.


----------



## boeingman (6 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> Validate by the airline on departure and checked again at entry to US as I understand.


Thank you again, I have a final question as you seem very knowledgeable.

We are thinking of different options as my wife is starting her holiday very shortly and unable to reschedule it so our timeline is a bit tight as it is not possible to get *two* vaccines before her holiday period is over, so we are trying to see if there are ways in with just a *single* vaccine dose + recovery.

*The workaround theory;*

Admittance into *Canada, Toronto* seems doable with just a single dose + recovery from Covid, what if I flew into Toronto, and then rented a car and crossed the border by Land instead of Air?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

*COVID-19 Information – Canada*
Home / COVID-19 Information – Canada

_Last updated June 13, 2022 at 8:42am EST._
All non-immigrant, non-U.S. citizen air travelers to the United States must be fully vaccinated and provide proof of vaccination status prior to boarding an airplane to the United States. In addition, fully vaccinated foreign nationals may also enter the United States at land ports of entry (POE) and ferry terminals.
Exemptions will be considered on an extremely limited basis. Please contact your nearest embassy or consulate to apply for an exemption. Please visit the CDC webpages for more information about exemptions and the requirement for proof of negative COVID-19 test or recovery from COVID-19 for all air passengers arriving in the United States.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

boeingman said:


> ...due to this entry requirement I feel a bit forced to take the vaccination.


You *are* being forced to take the vaccination. That is precisely the point.

There is no workaround to the US rules. If you don't manage to get properly vaccinated before your planned holiday, then you are not very good at planning holidays.

You have two options: (1) get the correct shots at the correct time; (2) stay home.


----------



## boeingman (6 mo ago)

Harry Moles said:


> You *are* being forced to take the vaccination. That is precisely the point.
> 
> There is no workaround to the US rules. If you don't manage to get properly vaccinated before your planned holiday, then you are not very good at planning holidays.
> 
> You have two options: (1) get the correct shots at the correct time; (2) stay home.


Indeed, we just started planning me going to the states, prior to this we had something else in mind but is not doable due to her schedule, so timing is not ideal for sure and we are definitely already running late with this.

I see that you are European, would you happen to know if *JCOVDEN *vaccine is also considered as a single dose *AND* the US considers you as fully vaccinated?

*JCOVDEN *is also known as *Janssen*, which changed it's name from *Janssen *to *JCOVDEN *on the 28th of April 2022.

With the branding change, I have no idea if the compound of the vaccine was changed as I am unable to find any information on such.

Below we can see that the US considers *Janssen* vaccine as a single dose and you as fully vaccinated, but again, the website has not been updated with this new name.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

I'm Canadian, actually, just on a VPN. Since I had all shots and boosters in a timely fashion I've been able to travel where I want, when I want, and haven't had to pay attention to recent changes in the lesser-known vaccines.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

boeingman said:


> With the branding change, I have no idea if the compound of the vaccine was changed as I am unable to find any information on such.


It is highly unlikely that it is anything more than a brand name change. Any change to the vaccine itself would require it to be re-approved.


----------



## em.hart.ehw (2 mo ago)

We are due to travel to florida at the end of march 2023 my husband hasn't had any of his covid-19 vaccines is there any new guidance on the entry requirements, been doing alot of research and the guidance is coming up 6 month old alot as change in the way of covid rule now.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

March 2023 is far enough away that he should be able to get both shots of a two-vaccine sequence within 14 days of departure, if the single-shot option is not available. If he'd prefer to be stupid, he could take his chances and hope that the rules change before the trip.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

*Noncitizens, Nonimmigrants (Covered Individuals)*
Noncitizens who are nonimmigrants and seeking to enter the United States by air are* required to show proof of being fully vaccinated against COVID-19 *before boarding a flight to the United States from a foreign country.

The above is still on the CDC site..... so, if still applicable in March he'll need his vaccinations.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I du not understand what kind of research you are doing. travel.state.gov is the official source. Use "covid vaccination" as search term. No changes since June. At current requirements your spouse will not be allowed to board wherever you are planing to fly out of.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

twostep said:


> I du not understand what kind of research you are doing.


Clearly, they are big fans of "doing their own research" on this subject!


----------



## em.hart.ehw (2 mo ago)

Harry Moles said:


> March 2023 is far enough away that he should be able to get both shots of a two-vaccine sequence within 14 days of departure, if the single-shot option is not available. If he'd prefer to be stupid, he could take his chances and hope that the rules change before the trip.


 Thank you for your reply he unable to have the vaccine due to anaphylaxis, he is trying ro sort am exemption from our G.P but look of red tape to jump through.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

It will likely be quite a lot of bureaucracy to deal with, if it's even possible at all, unless the rules change by March.

Be very careful to only consult official State Department travel guidance, not random internet research.


----------

